# Ducks are falling



## billmartin (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got in from eating after a decent morning of duck hunting

Weather didn't cooperate but we were still getting shots. Brought back twelve between three guys and a learning pup. The pup did a remarkable 100+ yard blind retrieve all on whistle and hand signals! 

Buddy who owns the dog is also learning and got his first green head today and it was a whopper

Going out to another spot for the afternoon(may have found a shortcut) pretty popular place so we will see...

Any other duck hunters chime in. 

If my gf comes over I will add pics cause it didn't happen without em.

Bill


----------



## deeker (Oct 23, 2010)

No video of the blind retrieve? You are fired.

Do you run in field trials, hunt tests?

Once it is in your blood...

BACK!!!

OVER!!!

Those that don't know what that is...would have a hard time learning..

Pics? Of the girlfriend are preferred.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are a few old pics of some hunts. One by the Nevada border. The others in Utah lake.












A friends son, with one of my dogs and a bird he just retrieved for him.


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay second season is upon us again. Unfortunately so are the kazoo playin, sky blastin, rubber heads. 

3 shots- 3 gwt, and picked a wounded outta the middle of the lake.

Suprise dad with his new SX2


----------

